# Good Deal on Nicopress Kits?



## Chris Chapman (Sep 4, 2007)

Anyone have a contact for a good deal on a Nicopress kit. I'm tired of endless Crosby tightening and have a rigging application where Nicos are definately the way to go. But, man, those Nicopress Crimpers are expensive.

-Chris Chapman
TD, Greenville Performing Arts Center
Greenville, Michigan

"We Build Magic."


----------



## avkid (Sep 4, 2007)

Sapsis seems to have good prices.
http://www.sapsis-rigging.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=SFNT&Store_Code=SRI


----------



## Chaos is Born (Sep 4, 2007)

Don't buy any of the ones sold in hardware stores if you are looking to get the correct amount of compression on your lines. The cheap ones sold in the local hardware stores will usually get you to about 1-2mm (yes using metric) away from the amount of compression that you should actually have.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 4, 2007)

Fehr Bros also has a kit. http://www.stageriggingonline.com/


----------



## Footer (Sep 4, 2007)

Production advantage currently looks to be a bit lower then sapsis or BMI, but my BMI catalog at my desk is a bit old. Swagging tools aint cheap, they take a lot to machine them so they actually hold up. Buy a good one, buy it once. Also, don't forget your go/no go gauge. I know dropping 600 bux on a good set of cutters, 1/4" swag and the multi swag seams like a lot to drop, but you will never have to buy again... AND... NO MORE CROSBYS!


----------



## Van (Sep 4, 2007)

I'll second Footer wherever you wind up obtaining the press from be sure to get a set of 'go, no-go's'. Eventhough you're using a nico press you have to get them compressed correctly or they just aren't safe. And for godness sakes don't use aluminum, stick with copper.


----------

